# JCB teleskid



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Was at a farm show this week and a couple dealers had teleskids there.Talked to one before the show started.
75 hp
66 K with the tele boom, cash price
60K with out boom,basic skid loader.
This is with all the bells and whistles.
2150?? Lbs at full reach.
Tracks are a option
Demand is more from older guys that like the side door and getting in and out compared to a typical skid loader.

Nope,I didn't. Ask about parts prices and availability.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How much reach does it have?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Was at a farm show this week and a couple dealers had teleskids there.Talked to one before the show started.
> 75 hp
> 66 K with the tele boom, cash price
> 60K with out boom,basic skid loader.
> ...


I guess at 42 I'm an older guy. I don't have a skid steer, but of the ones I've sat in I would prefer the side door also.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Heck I'm younger and I'd prefer the side door.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Heck I'm younger and I'd prefer the side door.


I wonder how many injuries and even deaths over the years have come from climbing out the front of traditional skid steers.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I wonder how many injuries and even deaths over the years have come from climbing out the front of traditional skid steers.


one locally.14 year old kid. Left the bale up to cut the net wrap. Was crushed by the boom en route. Sad. Likely wouldn't have happened with a side door. Farmer went to jail. Losing the farm.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> one locally.14 year old kid. Left the bale up to cut the net wrap. Was crushed by the boom en route. Sad. Likely wouldn't have happened with a side door. Farmer went to jail. Losing the farm.


. Yeah I know a guy here that accidentally killed his wife in the 90s. Why is the farmer going to jail? It wasn't an accident?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Criminal negligence because he didn't have a documented safety program in place. And our DA is a douchebag.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything but a side entry door skiddy. All I heard through my youth is "don't walk under loader!!!". Now I know you can lower traditional skiddy arms, but lets face it, most people walk under them. Especially on a skiddy. Side doors really cut down on this. Plus front door is just a biatch go climb in and out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I wonder how many injuries and even deaths over the years have come from climbing out the front of traditional skid steers.


Don't know, but on a cold wet windy day climbing in and out over a partially raised boom reminds me of all my previous "watch this" or "hold my beer" moments.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Don't know, but on a cold wet windy day climbing in and out over a partially raised boom reminds me of all my previous "watch this" or "hold my beer" moments.


I do it occasionally an I don't like it... I either go part was up and climb up and over, or the whole way up and lock the book with the manual lock...

Had a bad scare last week...was lifting the boom all the way up to throw the manual boom lock. Right as I threw the boom lock the machine tipped forward..I instinctively tried to lower the boom. Hit the locks..Skidsteer tipped until the totetank on the forms hit a round bale...there I am half tipped over,and the boom locked.. I had to slowly ease the boom up, which tipped me more, so that I could take the pressure off the locks, then slowly lower the boom to tip me back up... a little unnerving for an experienced operator...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> I do it occasionally an I don't like it... I either go part was up and climb up and over, or the whole way up and lock the book with the manual lock...
> 
> Had a bad scare last week...was lifting the boom all the way up to throw the manual boom lock. Right as I threw the boom lock the machine tipped forward..I instinctively tried to lower the boom. Hit the locks..Skidsteer tipped until the totetank on the forms hit a round bale...there I am half tipped over,and the boom locked.. I had to slowly ease the boom up, which tipped me more, so that I could take the pressure off the locks, then slowly lower the boom to tip me back up... a little unnerving for an experienced operator...


Lol...I don't mean to laugh but that is purty funny....I bet you were thinkin "what the hell do I do now" 
Never know how quick it can happen, be safe....I hate skid steers for those reasons and others, fire comes to mind...
Something like this Cy?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol...I don't mean to laugh but that is purty funny....I bet you were thinkin "what the hell do I do now"
> Never know how quick it can happen, be safe....I hate skid steers for those reasons and others, fire comes to mind...
> Something like this Cy?


no,that's a telehandler.A telaskid slides like a skid loader to turn.Also available with tracks


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Neighbors had the prototype out at their farm for a while as they currently had a JCB skidsteer and telehandler. They took the prototype back but now they are leasing a new tele-skid. I was thinking though for a little extra reach without all the moving parts to wear out and a little less money couldn't someone make a skidsteer with a rigid boom that has 1 to 2 feet more reach.


----------

